

Show HN: Puntly – Twitter meets pinterest (save, share the stuff you like) - theianwhiteley
http://punt.ly

======
theianwhiteley
Everyone has something useful to share (or remember). Think Product Hunt for
everyone - and everything. It's fully live. If just testing with random input
you can also delete posts.

------
ryannevius
That background is awfully distracting.

